
A Collector of Math and Physics Surprises - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/tadashi-tokieda-collects-math-and-physics-surprises-20181127/
======
sohkamyung
His videos on the Youtube Numberphile channel are worth a watch [1]

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLt5AfwLFPxWI9eDSJREzp...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLt5AfwLFPxWI9eDSJREzp1wvOJsjt23H_)

